# C7 and C7A2



## masterschris (9 Nov 2014)

What does the C stand for in C7, C7A2 and possibly in C13 grenade? Just curious in knowing.


----------



## my72jeep (9 Nov 2014)

Canada.


----------



## TCM621 (9 Nov 2014)

Canada. All our small arms start with the designator C to denote a Canadian designation.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Nov 2014)

Well.  I was told that the "M" in M60 Tank, M67 Grenade, M72 Rocket Launcher, M113 APC, etc. etc. etc. meant that it was " 'Merican Boy, 'Merican".


----------



## masterschris (10 Nov 2014)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Canada.




Could it be Colt since the rifle was manufactured by Colt Canada or you 100 percent the C stands for Canada


----------



## Shamrock (10 Nov 2014)

It means Cake. You can trust me, the cake is never a lie.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Nov 2014)

Some how I doubt COLT makes, the C-4 Gas Mask or the C-79 Optical Sight....yes C stands for CANADA (with some caveats) ....


----------



## my72jeep (11 Nov 2014)

new kid on the block said:
			
		

> Could it be Colt since the rifle was manufactured by Colt Canada or you 100 percent the C stands for Canada


The C1,C2,C3,C6,C9 are not made by colt............  And the C7,C8 were made by Dimaco......


----------



## The_Falcon (11 Nov 2014)

Don't forget most (all?) aircraft also have a C designation.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Nov 2014)

I'm pretty sure the OP gets the point.

--Staff--


----------



## Shamrock (11 Nov 2014)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Don't forget most (all?) aircraft also have a C designation.



I think Air Forces broke tradition on that one, though. I'd don't think the C-130 is Colt Canadian made.


----------



## Ostrozac (11 Nov 2014)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I think Air Forces broke tradition on that one, though. I'd don't think the C-130 is Colt Canadian made.



Neither is the C6 or the C9. All of the ones I used were made in Belgium. The "C" designates a piece of kit in Canadian service, not necessarily Canadian manufacture. The rifles made in Kitchener by Colt Canada that are intended for use by the British Army are called the L119, even though they look suspiciously similar to a C8. 

And in the case of the Herc, the Air Force puts the C for Canadian in front of the C for cargo -- technically the RCAF considers it a CC-130.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Nov 2014)

The OP hasn't been back since they asked the question, although the question has been answered more than once.

No need to continue.

---Staff---


----------

